# Spray gun filter stuck



## fingers12345 (Dec 11, 2012)

Wondering if anyone here has ever experienced a stuck filter in a spray gun and if so how did you resolve it. I have a Wagner GX-07 and the filter is stuck inside. I have tried needle nose pliers and even some WD40 and no luck. Any suggestions?


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

fingers12345 said:


> Wondering if anyone here has ever experienced a stuck filter in a spray gun and if so how did you resolve it. I have a Wagner GX-07 and the filter is stuck inside. I have tried needle nose pliers and even some WD40 and no luck. Any suggestions?



Try soaking the handle (I presume that's where the filter is) in whatever solvent is required for the paint that has been thru it overnight.


BTW, this is not going to work if it is the wrong filter jammed in there ;-)


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

fingers12345 said:


> Wondering if anyone here has ever experienced a stuck filter in a spray gun and if so how did you resolve it. I have a Wagner GX-07 and the filter is stuck inside. I have tried needle nose pliers and even some WD40 and no luck. Any suggestions?


Let it soak in lacquer thinner over night


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

What Will's said is what I would do also.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I never once got a filter stuck IN the handle. That said you should be able to take the hose off of the gun and push it out with something from that side. A nail or a awl or just run a drill through it and make it break.


----------



## PeintureLavergne.com (Dec 17, 2011)

very hot water will soften the paint. I got mine dislodged doing that(boiling the handle) and twisting the filter with a long nose plier.


----------

